# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  34 yo Wife 4 kids... was SUPER KINKY but now nothing.. PLEASE HELP!!

## tripmachine

Hey everyone I saw Wheelr's thread and it got me wanting to state some facts about my wife and start my own thread the right way (rather than trying to hijack his i mean) My wife used to be kinky as hell when I met her until after she gave birth to our now 2 year old daughter.... the last 2 years her sex drive has GONE! She says she even hates sex.... probably because she no longer has any desire, on top of that me needing to get some probably just annoys her. A couple things about her....

***She is 34 yo... has 4 kids (16, 15, 13, 2) 

***Just got blood work done 1 week ago regarding gallstones (She didn't tell them to look for her hormone levels though...... would she need to get blood work done again?? or just have them order a detailed report to know all about her hormone levels?)

****I keep telling her we need to figure out our sexual relationship because it is VERY VERY important to me.... if i knew she and I were not going to have a sexual relationship anymore in this life I would instantly need to move on with my life... 

****She used to be kinky as hell meaning KINKY! Gangbangs, 3somes, partner swapping, make videos, pictures.... etc! Now it's NOTHING unless she just has to let me do my thing in which she is annoyed by that fact. She does say once I get inside of her and she's lubed up and all that she can enjoy it a bit..

**** She was raped crossing the boarder from Mexico to CA while waiting for her 2 children who were crossing after her in a safe house... in which she got pregnant and aborted the pregnancy due to it being from a forced inappropriate way. =/ That happened about 14 years ago..



Please help with any suggestions, I most certainly would appreciate anything anybody thinks would be beneficial to a guy who has a SMOKING hot wife who isn't wanting to put out anymore.... THANK YOU ALL!!!!

----------


## thisAngelBites

Is there any fatigue or any other symptoms or only lack of libido? Is she on any medication of any type? Is she using hormonal birth control?

You will certainly need to do another blood draw to do hormone profile, and of course testosterone and SHBG is something you would want to look at, but it would be good to have a full profile with estrogen and progesterone levels. I can suggest more tests if I know more about medication and other symptoms. 

Remember that libido for women is much more complicated than for men. There is the health/hormonal aspect. Then there is always the chance that it has something to do with the rape (sometimes these issues for women only come out after years in a good relationship, when they feel really safe). It could be something to do with the relationship with you or something going on for her personally that is making her unhappy. Anger is an emotion that often blunts sexual desire in women. So does stress. It's worth considering whether she is pleased with her life, and feels emotionally close and intimate with you. If all that stuff is absolutely fine, then I would look to the blood work.

----------


## Far from massive

Great reply ^^^

----------


## Mr.BB

Great reply^^^^ 

Just adding to check prolactin levels as well.

If shes willing, you may want to try PT-141 peptide, some women respond to it.

----------

